# Maumee Flatheads



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thinking about heading down in June for flatties. I've never fished it before so um looking for some direction. Not sure if I'll be bank fishing or not, it depends on if my boat is ready in time. For bank fishing I was thinking about some areas upstream of Toledo but not 100% set on that. More than likely, this will be a day time trip so I know I will be looking at deeper water. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think the Providence Dam area in Grand Rapids OH is pretty popular. That time of year the river will most likely be low and you'll want to find the deepest of holes. I see flatheads caught in spring throughout by walleye guys but I'd think they'd be hard to target unless you were in a high probability area like that dam area. Seems like cut bait and gils seem to be a bait of choice too. I actually saw a teen once grab one by hand right up next to shore when we were walleye fishing. There are some hogs in that river for sure. Good luck.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I did some more asking around and I think I'm going to end up in Defiance.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Generally speaking, where do you fish the river in/near Defiance?


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I wasn't given much other than Defiance but the Independence Dam is just downstream of the city.


----------



## FishingWithDom (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey, Headbanger! I've been thinking about heading down there, too. I have someone who is going to point me in the right direction, and i'll fill you in when they get back to me. I'm from the greater flint area, and I had zero idea if i should go to Toledo, Grand Rapids, or Defiance. I'll holler at ya soon!


----------

